# - . ?
. .     -    .   ,     ,       .  (  15 ./).  ,    ,                  .     ?

----------


## .

,   .   .   ? ?

----------

.       ,      . , ..   15      .    .        (   ).     ,          .    (.  1)...

----------


## .

> ,


    .     .




> ,


        ?  :Smilie:       ,    

     ,       ..      ,  
         .

----------

,    ?           ?

----------


## Olya09

**,          2   .        (    )

----------

